# AppleTV & Syno avec DSM 4.3



## euclide (29 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

La mise à jour du DSM des Syno est sorti il n'y a pas longtemps et je viens de voir maintenant que la nouvelle version 4.3 gérait l'audio ET la vidéo via Airplay.

De ce que j'ai lu sur le site de Syno, on pourrait alors se passer du jailbreak de l'ATV. Ai-je bien compris ? Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà testé et me dire si je vois juste ou pas ?



Merci,

@++

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h03 ----------

Pour info, voici ce qui est écrit sur www.synology.com

*Lisez des contenus multimédia sur les appareils AirPlay & DLNA*

_Video Station vous apporte une nouvelle dimension de divertissement.  Regardez vos contenus sur des appareils AirPlay et DNLA et envoyez les  films d'action épique ou les épisodes à suspense depuis le DiskStation  sur votre écran TV large et vos hauts-parleurs haut de gamme. Vous  pouvez maintenant contrôler la relecture dans le confort de votre  canapé, d'une seule main avec votre appareil mobile, ce qui vous laisse  une main libre pour les popcorns et les chips._



@++

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h20 ----------

Et un peu plus de nouvelles de www.synology.com :



*Formats vidéos lus par Apple TV*
                             Méthode de lecture en continu             Formats pris en charge :             Environnementales                                   Formats originaux              MP4, MOV, M4V (sans sous-titres)             


                                  Format de lecture en continu transcodé (qualité originale de vidéo et audio transcodé)             MKV, M4V, MP4, MOV (avec des fichiers sous-titrés SRT, ASS ou SSA externes ou embarqués)             

Transcodage vidéo de type 2                                   Format de lecture en direct transcodé (qualité de vidéo échantillonnée)             3GP, 3G2, ASF, AVI, DAT, DivX, DVR-MS, FLV, M2T, M2TS, MTS, QT, TP, TRP, TS, VOB, WMV, XviD, RMVB             Transcodage vidéo de type 1

Le tout à partir des séries x10... j'attends un peu pour voir et je change mon Syno


----------



## Herugul (19 Septembre 2013)

Depuis ton iDevice (iPhone, iPad ...) compatible Airplay, tu pourras par exemple, lancer l'application DS Vidéo, choisir ton film et quand tu le lanceras, tu auras la petite icône Airplay et ainsi tu pourras envoyer ta vidéo sur ta TV via l'Apple TV. La version 4.2 du DSM le faisait déjà.


----------



## euclide (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour et merci,

j'ai reçu son Syno 411 slim hier et j'ai commencé à le configurer. J'ai déjà un peu testé avec l'appli DS Video.

Par contre, les fichiers dont le son est en mp3 et les vidéo en mpeg4 ne passent pas. Mais j'ai vu qu'il fallait que l'aTV soit à jour et elle ne l'est pas.... Est-ce pour ça ?

En tout cas, ça a l'air super ce truc.


----------



## Herugul (19 Septembre 2013)

Personnellement mes musiques sont en .mp3 et mes films en .mp4 ou .m4v et ça passe sans aucun problème  Tous mes périphériques sont également à jour. Pense à indexer les dossiers contenant tes fichiers multimédia.


----------



## euclide (19 Septembre 2013)

Oui, je dois mettre à jour l'iOS et mettre l'aTV en 5.3.


----------



## didier31 (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'acheter un Apple TV, mais l'ipad 3 est-il compatible pour faire du airplay ? (au niveau des paramètres, il n'y a rien qui parle d'AirPlay)

merci

Didier


----------



## Herugul (20 Septembre 2013)

Compatible.


----------



## Tuncurry (20 Septembre 2013)

Herugul a dit:


> Personnellement mes musiques sont en .mp3 et mes films en .mp4 ou .m4v et ça passe sans aucun problème  Tous mes périphériques sont également à jour. Pense à indexer les dossiers contenant tes fichiers multimédia.



Tout passe bien chez moi aussi. Le DSM de Synology est un formidable soft, il faut le dire !


----------



## euclide (21 Septembre 2013)

j'ai pas mal de fichiers avi et mkv qui ne passent pas. Je pense que c'est le format son AC3.

:-(

Je suis bon pour réencoder !


----------

